# Ruby Ridge Doc on Netflix



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Not bad....

It's on Netflix right now. I'm kinda embarrassed to say I didn't know a whole lot about what really happened. It's an eye opener and a shame how it went down.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

It is a shame, I lived in Idaho at the time it went down. I think that Lon Horaguchi's life is not worth spit there. I heard a rumor if he ever steps foot in Idaho, he will be arrested. The whole thing was a botched set up. The whole thing was entrapment.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah what the netflix doc doesn't say is that the aryan nation accusations were false. They made them up to justify going after a prepper sawing off shotguns under a tree somewhere. What they ended up doing was massacring innocent civilians because they were stupid.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It was a shameful episode for law enforcement. It probably resulted in more political radicalization of American citizens than anything else recently.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What they did was wrong. The agents were feed a line and fired up. They likely really though they were after some truly evil person. It was agenda driven from the top. Weaver was no saint, but what they did was wrong from the start. It served as a wake up call to many of us. We had to ask are we next ?
Have any of you ever been to a Gun show, private or public. Had someone come up and strike up a conversation while you were looking at some thing. Next thing you know it is inferred that one of those fake 203 flare launchers could be real if a person really wanted one. That conversation can be used by ATF to go after you even when you did not start it nor ask for anything like that.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Lon bragged about killing randy's wife at a training class in Glynco Georgia.

He was explicit on the fact that he did not miss his intended target.

How do I know? I know someone who was present in the class.

The whole thing was entrapment and abuse of power,

orchestrated by a ****** bitch, who I hope suffered a horrible death, the douche bag.

Again the BATFags need to go.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

The novel "Unintended Consequences" has interesting accounts of Ruby Ridge and Waco. If true, the ATF and FBI truly suck.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Just finsihed Waco The Rules of Engagement.
Wow, just serious abuse of power on the government


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

oldgrouch said:


> The novel "Unintended Consequences" has interesting accounts of Ruby Ridge and Waco. If true, the ATF and FBI truly suck.


FANTASTIC book! I highly recommend it.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

oldgrouch said:


> The novel "Unintended Consequences" has interesting accounts of Ruby Ridge and Waco. If true, the ATF and FBI truly suck.


They do. Growing up as a kid, I thought the Government G Men were uber smart, forward thinkers etc. maybe it was Dragnet or something on the TV that made me feel they were. But, in reality, they are just normal folks, with college degrees, that through timing and luck, got a good job with the feds. I am sure that is a poor generalization of them, as there are intelligent people in the Government. But, after seeing Ruby Ridge, Waco and the Bundy incidents, IRS Lois Lerner, Hillary R Clinton emails, etc etc, I have lost so much faith in our governments ability to do the right thing when need be.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you learn anything from this it is the danger of agenda driven LE. LEO, agents can be mislead by senior political appointed people . Those in power with and agenda will misuse it.


----------

